# Tap Water Ph Very Low



## balldale (11/10/10)

Since having all this rain in the last two months my tap water ph seems to have gone a little crazy and now starts low (in the 4s) versus previously was in the high 6's (which I use citric acid to reduce). I know I can add a bicarbonate to increase the ph but on the week end I added 4 teaspoons of bicarbonate (to only 20L of mash water and I still only got to 4.9PH brewing a pale ale), but I am a bit concerned about adding that level of bicarbonate to this amount of water. Does any one have any suggestions as to whether

a) 4 teaspoons will have a significant affect on the flavour (I am starting with very soft water with bugger all other minerals in the water)?

B) what else people might use to increase the ph instead of a bicarbonate? 

Any help would be great!!!!!


----------



## levin_ae92 (11/10/10)

Whats your mash ph?


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/10/10)

Either your pH meter is screwed or your water supply authority is supplying you with water outside the health and aesthetic guidelines for potable consumption, or you have an acid generator installed between the street supply and your tap. I know which my money is on.


----------



## bignath (11/10/10)

Not the same situation, but kind of similar in reverse..

I have very high pH (low to med 8's) and used the 5.2 stabilizer a few batches ago. Please don't ask how i managed it but i ended up adding 5 times the recommended dosage to my batch and the resulting beer was magnificent! I checked with the retailer i purchased it from, and the manufacturer and both informed me it would all be ok. 

Not sure about working in the opposite direction though. Maybe you could brew some kick ass pilsners though........


----------



## Banshee (11/10/10)

A ph in the range of 4 is quite acidic for scheme water. I think your measuring device is incorrect.


----------



## dr K (11/10/10)

Banshee said:


> A ph in the range of 4 is quite acidic for scheme water. I think your measuring device is incorrect.



What colour is your water (not Banshee, the other)..seriously water supply companies are very strict with testing all the way down the line, first off the pH is adjusted to just alkaline as they need to look after their pipes, of course their pipes dependant on age and composition may marginally increase the alkalinity which brewers may notice but not as soon as fish tank owners !
Here in Kanbeera the local running dog capitalist water supplier constantly checks pH and other attributes at random household outlets, the water quality is constantly being adjusted, even at reservoir level for consistency within the strict parameters.

K


----------

